# free persians syracuse ny area



## inzekesmemory (Jan 17, 2010)

anyone know someone who wants them or a rescue that can help me place them?? nice kittys, spayed/neutered. belonged to a lady i took care of who passed away. her daughter called me, they are still in the ladies apt 6 weeks later. the apt is attached to the son's house with just a screen door separating the two, so not like they've been all alone but......i know the DIL had no great love for them so the only interaction they've had is the daughter feeding daily. so...sucker that i am, agreed to foster until we can find a good home. now the catch, frankies got some medical problems. some type of blood disorder that he's fine if he gets his meds every day. janice, the daughter has agreed to pay lifetime vet bills. i trust her, she'll do it. i just have 2 cats, a dog and two ferrets, there's really no room at the inn!!!! i have SUCKER stamped on my forehead!!!!! gotta be someone that's willing to be screened and won't get insulted when i ask questions, much as i don't want them, i do want them to go to a good home!!!!! both are indoor cats and well mannered. HELP!!!!!!!!


----------

